# Crabmeat



## luvs (Jan 13, 2007)

what besides basics like crabcakes or salads could i cook with lump crab?
thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 13, 2007)

One of my favorites is "stuffed" flounder.  I make them in individual oval casseroles.  One small flounder fillet on the bottom, crabmeat stuffing in the middle, & another small flounder fillet on top.  Delicious.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi luvs, can put it in a gumbo, make a bisque or soup with it (generally would use the shells to make a stock though), an omelet or frittata, a quiche, or in a chocolate cake.  OK, OK forget the last one, I just got carried away. I love crab.


----------



## luvs (Jan 13, 2007)

tee-hee auntdot, maybe not chocolate-crab cake, 'cept crab bisque sounds excellent! thanks.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 13, 2007)

In stuffed mushrooms...
As a topping on grilled/broiled fish...


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2007)

Back in the day when we were raising 5 children, 4 of whom were boys (read that to equal "food vacuums"), this casserole was everyone's favorite.  It gave us the taste of crab without breaking the bank.  You might like it, too.

*POOR MAN’S CRAB CASSEROLE*​ (Serves 4)
​         1 (16-oz.) pkg. frozen cod fillets, not breaded, thawed and drained

*Crab mixture:*
  2/3 cup  butter, melted
      1 cup crushed herb seasoned stuffing mix, such as Pepperidge Farms
    1 (6-oz.) pkg. frozen crab meat, thawed and drained
    1 (4-oz.) can mushrooms stems and pieces, drained
  1 egg
  2 Tbsp. chopped fresh parsley
  ¼ tsp. salt
  2 Tbsp. lemon juice
  ¼ tsp. hot pepper sauce

*Topping:*
      ½ cup crushed herb seasoned stuffing mix, such as Pepperidge Farms
  2 Tbsp. butter, melted

  In ungreased 8-inch square baking dish place cod fillets.  In a 1½-quart bowl, mix together all crab mixture ingredients.  Sprinkle crab mixture over cod fillets.  In same bowl, combine all topping ingredients; sprinkle over crab mixture.  Bake in preheated 350º oven for 30 to 35 minutes or until heated through and fish flakes with a fork.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 13, 2007)

It goes well with shrimp in casseroles and in a savory pie. Katie, your's posted just as mine did and I must say that recipe looks fantastic!!


----------



## luvs (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks! i'm going to my get crab soon & can't decide what recipe, so if i get a _couple_ containers..... 
culinary glory. thanks, guys!


----------



## luvs (Jan 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> One of my favorites is "stuffed" flounder. I make them in individual oval casseroles. One small flounder fillet on the bottom, crabmeat stuffing in the middle, & another small flounder fillet on top. Delicious.


 
Parents cooked that before, 'cept thiers were different, kinda. very delicious! maybe that'll be dinner.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 14, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> thanks! i'm going to my get crab soon & can't decide what recipe, so if i get a _couple_ containers.....
> culinary glory. thanks, guys!


 
Crab etouffee?  When you pay for your crab you may decide on just one at a time.
I think the shining way to use crab is crab cakes. And with as LITTLE filler as is possible and still get them to hold together.  We rarely venture beyond cakes, except at Thanksgiving I served crab stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 14, 2007)

luvs, you can try using it as one of the ingredients in fried rice.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 14, 2007)

I've been making a crab and shrimp chowder with corn and potatoes.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 14, 2007)

I also like hot crab salad sandwiches - made either like the ever-popular Tuna Melt, or like a lobster roll.

And here is my all-time FAVORITE crabmeat recipe, adapted from one of my favorite restaurants:

Crab & Artichoke Crostini. 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

One 6-ounce can crabmeat
One 15-ounce can artichoke hearts, drained & chopped
2 Tablespoons mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons sour cream
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Paprika (optional)
Approx. 2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
Six 1" thick diagonal slices of an Italian or French baguette

Mix first 4 ingredients together, along with a few dashes of cayenne pepper to taste. Stir in one cup of grated Parmesan.

Spread mixture thickly on top of slices of bread, top with additional cup of Parmesan cheese, & sprinkle lightly with a little additional cayenne pepper, or regular paprika.

Bake in oven for approx. 15 minutes or until heated through. If you prefer a browner topping, you can broil the pieces briefly.

Serve as an appetizer, or as a light supper along with a green salad.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 14, 2007)

Pasta sauce!  Add butter, garlic, lemon zest, red pepper flakes and white wine.


----------



## luvs (Jan 15, 2007)

delicious, appreciated!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 15, 2007)

wontons, you just use it in place of Shrimp/Prawn.
Or make crab seasame toast, it`s like french toast, you puree the crab with an egg and garlic, ginger, scallion, fish sauce (for the salt content), spread that paste on one side of thick sliced bread then cover it with seasme seeds. the runnyness of the mix sinks into the bread and binds the topping to it.
place it sesame side down into a flat pan on medium heat to cook through, then flip it over to toast the others side.

best served hot


----------



## Constance (Jan 15, 2007)

Crab Rangoon...my daughter has a good recipe, if you need one.

Seafood Alfredo...I make a lighter version using white sauce.

Baked Crab Dip...I've posted that one here, under appetizers.


----------



## John Delaney (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hot Crab Dip*

Hi,

Try a hot crab dip recipe for parties or whatever. I found one in a magazine and made it for a Christmas Party. Everyone loved it. I will see if I can find the recipe and post it.
TD


----------



## mudbug (Jan 16, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Back in the day when we were raising 5 children, 4 of whom were boys (read that to equal "food vacuums"), this casserole was everyone's favorite. It gave us the taste of crab without breaking the bank. You might like it, too.
> 
> 
> *POOR MAN’S CRAB CASSEROLE*​
> ...


 
Katie, please tell me you had to make at least two pans of these.  An 8x8 pan for 5 kids - 4 of whom were boys- plus you and Buck?  Not in a million years.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 16, 2007)

You are right, mudbug.  One preparation of the recipe would only have been a mere morsel to our food vultures.  Still, they appreciated and enjoyed it.

Hee.  Hee.  Now most of them have families of their own and are learning what it takes to "fill" up offspring.  And...it's more than $2.99 per gallon.


----------



## mish (Jan 17, 2007)

So many ways I love crab... hard to pick just one. For the most part, fresh with cocktail sauce - nice presentation is in a martini or margarita glass with the sauce in the center, and perhaps, draping some shrimp over the rim of the glass - tail sides out.

A lovely presentation is ... prepared guacamole in the shape of a big star - (use a big star-shaped cookie cutter to form the guac) with fresh crab on top and lemon wedges surrounding the side of the plate.

I'm pretty much a purist when it comes to seafood/shellfish - but, other ideas are crab fried rice, crab stuffed shrimp, lobster or mushrooms, crab/seafood souffle. Crab salad is one of my faves.


----------

